

A closer look at the iOS 7 App Switcher - davidbarker
http://vpdn.github.io/articles/iOS7-card-view/

======
kurtle
Wow, I had never thought of this, but it seems completely obvious now. I wish
music players took advantage of this (rdio in particular) so that they would
better signal what's playing.

Definitely something I will think of including in my next app.

------
vpdn
Adam Bell (@b3ll) just hacked together a working, interactive prototype:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3OuEREu2c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub3OuEREu2c)

------
jyothepro
Nice hack will definitely apply to my apps, and thanks for sharing

------
almosnow
This is actually something worth mentioning. Very nice UX concept.

As expected from HN, no upvotes, no comments.

~~~
holyjaw
It was posted barely 2 hours ago. Don't need to be so negative about it.

